# 1946-1953 BSA Junior Parabike: Boy’s Model PJ/1



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 12, 2012)

The BSA Junior Parabike was inspired by the BSA Airborne Bike used during WW2. 








Not everyone’s father would have used a BSA Airborne Bicycle. 

But no doubt most boys would have wished their fathers had jumped out of planes with paratrooper bikes to help defeat the enemy.













JOHNNY WILL BE SIX IN OCTOBER… but the war has taken away his birthday present – that BSA Junior bicycle his Dad promised him.

We’re sorry to disappoint you Johnny – but we promise not to forget you. We can’t make your machine now because soldiers need bicycles – and it’s out job to supply the soldiers first.

But we’ll tell you something – we’ve learnt a lot about making bicycles in wartime, and by waiting until the war ends you’re going to get a much better one than you’ve ever imagined.

When you go riding down the street on your post-war BSA Junior bicycle you’ll be the envy of all your friends, and they’ll be asking you for a ride on your exciting new bicycle.

You’ll be glad you waited then!












Above, the girl’s version; below, the boy’s. As I’m sure you already know, Kirkpatrick Macmillan, mentioned above, and who lived 1812-1878, was the inventor of the rear-wheel driven bicycle.





























This summary of the bike is from the BSA & Military Bicycle Museum website. If you want to see more, you can visit this page:

http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1940s-bsa-junior-parabike/




IF YOU HAVE ONE OF THESE BSA JUNIOR PARABIKES PLEASE ADD YOUR PICTURES TO THIS THREAD 
(There are separate threads for different makes and models of military bicycle)


----------

